
Apple refused to Fix our iMac Pro - anon1253
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-NU7yOSElE
======
joshstrange
Good god... This guy is so annoying and the obviously staged shots acting like
it was happening in realtime were cringy. This would be an interesting story
if it wasn't so staged and the main "actor" wasn't yelling at the camera the
whole time.

I'd like to take this guy's side but he is so unlikable and with the level of
"production" going into this video I'm honestly not sure what to believe here
or how much he skewed the facts (not saying he did but he does seem like
someone who would do that).

~~~
jbawgs
Linus' whole schtick is cringiness, but I do enjoy his channel in general.
I've never known if them to intentionally lie, and when they've been mistaken
they make corrections.

~~~
syshum
it is like watching a train wreck, or video on /r/roadcam....

You want to stop watching, but you cant...

------
hit8run
Whoa I also bought an iMac Pro but not being able to get it repaired makes me
quite nervous.

------
BugsJustFindMe
> _" And you know what else is interesting?! Mack Wel-_

Nope. Goodbye.

------
chrisseaton
I don't get it - they broke the computer didn't they? So why is this Apple's
problem to fix it?

He asks 'how the fuck does that even work?' well they just don't offer that
service. If they don't want to provide a service when there is no contract,
then they don't want to end of story. You can't just demand someone does a job
for you that they don't want to.

~~~
garyfirestorm
I think you're legally required to provide service in certain parts of the
world. What if your car manufacturer refuses to provide you new radio (if the
older one goes bad). That would be unacceptable. So is this.

~~~
perl4ever
I'm positive that a replacement radio is not available from the manufacturer
for my car. Of course, it's 30 years old...but there has to be a limit
somewhere.

~~~
mrguyorama
Car companies are required to provide OEM replacement parts for a certain time
scale (possibly 5 years?). I imagine that law was put in place for exactly the
same reason as this situation.

